# scabs of some sort???????



## lmgakg (Jan 1, 2011)

I saw this post on a yahoo group that I am a member of....I was curious and wondered if anyone here had any ideas??????





From: Terri Randall <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Monday, May 23, 2011 2:20 PM
Subject: [NaturalRawDog] * O/T* Looking for Answers re, my dog Kruz's skin growths?? [4 Attachments]


[Attachment(s) from Terri Randall included below] 


Not sure it's correct to call them growths at all.
These *things* first showed up a year or so ago. At that time there were a lot of them, all of a sudden, really over night! They appeared down both his sides. Much like you'd imagine is a cougar grabbed him and raked him with his claws down both sides *except* they were not bloody, or red, or sore! When they first present themselves, they present scabby and scaly and as if they are a wound that's healed.
It's so hard to explain but this phenomena is driving me batty.
When they first appeared my vet was virtually certain they were from some traumatic event. Kruz must have gotten caught in a fence or something that ripped up his sides as he said they were all the same age and all healing at the same rate. I told him under NO circumstances was this from ANY sort of trauma! Never happened.
Wish I had gotten pictorial evidence at that time but I didn't unfortunately.

Anyway, they go away, hair fills in and he goes for some time without any presenting. then, overnight, new ones will be there. Fully dry, no trauma, nothing! These are coming from the inside out. THAT much I'm sure of. He only gets them on his sides but pretty much anywhere on his sides. They run horizontally. They do not bother him, doesn't itch or scratch them or try to lick them at all.
I've been back to my vet to show him others on various occasions and he just shakes his head and says he's never heard of or seen anything like it. I keep insisting there has got to be a reason for this! He said < which did piss me off> " well if you ever find out, let me know because I'm curious too". Gee... thanks. You've the vet! How bout YOU find out.

Anyway... they come a couple at a time, sometimes he'll go weeks without any, then a new batch will appear. They almost remind me of worm castings or whatever you call those things? right now I'm calling them Kruz's *Crop Circles* even though they are not circles because there's no rhyme or reason for them whatsoever.

I was thinking they must be some kind of weird anomaly from his auto-immune disorder but the Neurologist at CSU says no, not related. This just makes no sense and is driving me batty.

Has anyone here dealt with anything like this or have any clues for me whatsoever? there has to be a reason for this strange things.
I'm going to attach some pics here to give you an idea what I'm talking about. Hope the list accepts attachments? If not, let me know and I can upload a couple. I'm sending a couple of what they look like on his body, and then I pulled a couple off and put them on a white sheet of paper so you could get a good look.

Thank you in advance for any light you can shed.

Terri Randall
Creature Comforts
Sheridan, WY.
APS List Owner



Attachment(s) from Terri Randall


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

They're scabs of some sort. They look exactly like the ones my dogs get from rough housing together. Tell the woman to not worry about it.


----------



## lmgakg (Jan 1, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> They're scabs of some sort. They look exactly like the ones my dogs get from rough housing together. Tell the woman to not worry about it.


She claims there was no trauma at all, she's sure of it. Apparently, they keep healing and then suddenly she says they reappear. Her vet hasn't a clue....


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, unless she has been watching her dog non stop there is no way to be sure there wasn't an opportunity for a scape. But they are scabs from scratches from something...either way not an issue.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

When Tanis was going through his skin issues before switching to raw, he would chew himself in stripes. He had stripes down his sides, legs and back. For the first few months, his skin just appeared scabby and scaly, but not bloody.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

looks like theres been a deepish scratch/cut thats scabbed over and the scabs fell off,karen


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh, I just saw the pictures. Yup, looks like scratches that healed.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

lmgakg said:


> She claims there was no trauma at all, she's sure of it. Apparently, they keep healing and then suddenly she says they reappear. Her vet hasn't a clue....


no cat in the house? no other dog whose claws need clipping?
does she keep a food diary? do they appear after a particular food is fed? this one is a reach, but ya never know....

personally, i would start watching this dog 24/7, if she can and keep a diary of what occurred before the weird scabby like things appeared.....what happened that week or the night before or the day before, however she thinks she can do it.

might be 'just one of those little mysteries that never gets figured out...' and as long as the dog is healthy....etc..

i'd keep a diary.....but that's all i'd do..


----------

